

ScotchPanels.js – Dead Simple Off Canvas JQuery Plugin - scotchio
http://panels.scotch.io/

======
scotchio
Hello everyone. You can read the blog post about it here:
[http://scotch.io/bar-talk/scotchpanels-js-dead-simple-off-
ca...](http://scotch.io/bar-talk/scotchpanels-js-dead-simple-off-canvas-
jquery-plugin)

All feedback welcome. Thanks!

------
alexcroox
Devs never test on Firefox :(

[http://cl.ly/XRtZ](http://cl.ly/XRtZ)

a { outline: 0; }

